# cheese souffle - what to serve them along with?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

OK so tonight I'm making cheese souffle for the very first time in my life (wish me good luck)!

I'm wondering if anyone has any great idea of items that I could serve with the souffles? They will be made in individual ramekins.

At the top of my head, I'm thinking it would go great with a salad, maybe walnuts in the salad, and some prosciutto. But I'd love to hear other ideas! 

Thanks.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

When I make cheese souffle - I usually serve with melba toast - and that's it - no salad or anything else.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've often served them alone for Sunday lunch. Dinnertime, i'd want more textural variation so a salad or a crudite platter or something like that.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

watercress with a walnut oil dressing


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmm that sounds really good. :smiles:


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

A salad immediately came to mind, with romaine lettuce, orange slices, sweet red onion slices, fennel and pecans, with a raspberrry viniagrette, and crusty french bread.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

That sounds good too.. perhaps a bit too much with the raspberry vinaigrette, orange, pecans and everything... but I like the romaine, orange, red onion and fennel. Might try that one day!

OK SO! The souffles were really good. For a first, I'm very happy. Bit more salt, bit more cooking time or smaller ramekins and they would have been heavenly. I'm really proud! Light, fluffy, tasted like Comte cheese which was the main ingredients, really good. 

Problem was, I was paying so much attention to my souffles, I quickly did a vinaigrette for the salad and put in too much vinegar. So the salad was out of this world - in a bad way. Like "OMG WTF is THAT???" out of this world. :roll:My wife couldn't finish her salad so I finished the whole thing. 

No time to open the walnuts I bought - next time... or perhaps with some apples as desert in a few minutes?? Hmmm decisions decisions. :smoking:


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

With those salad ingredients I would definitely add pears, it would work very well with the cheese souffle.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

My thought was that you might like some textural interest and flavor counterpoint to the creamy richness of the cheese souffle. The crunch of the crisp lettuce and perhaps only one or two of the other ingredients, plus the nuts or some croutons is probably enough. 

That just happens to be my all-time favorite salad to make at home, so I serve it whether it's appropriate or not. It doesn't need to be a huge, stand-alone salad. It can be served more as a side dish too. 

I've never attempted making souffles, so I'm filled with admiration for your courage and success. Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Way to go! I do that a lot too. :roll:

Well the souffles really weren't that hard to make. I just made one critical mistake, which was to trust the recipe 100% and not taste the batter before baking them. I should have known better since they were a bit underseasoned. But since it was my first time, I thought I'd follow the recipe to a T for the first time. 

But the basic techniques are to make a Béchamel (or Mornay for cheese soufflé: Mornay = Béchamel+grated cheese), then incorporate the egg yolks, whip the egg whites and incorporate them (that's the tricky part, and you just have to be soft and delicate, and patient). 

Another good tip was to put them in the oven for 5mn, then take them out and with the tip of a knife, make sure none of the sides stick to the ramekins. Then put them back. Set them free to rise!!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I seem to remember that we always had grape jelly with the souffles, a few years ago. Bazza's suggestion of pears sounds like a very good idea. Next souffle, that's what I will do, along with the jelly.

Mike


----------



## adaml (Sep 23, 2009)

We serve our (Blue cheese and spinach) souffle's with bitter greens garnished with pear vin, sliced asian pear, and toasted walnuts. It's nothing fancy but it does the trick.


----------



## foodie newbie (Feb 5, 2012)

What if your not a salad fan? What would you serve with a cheese souffle then?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

As I said - melba toast!


----------



## benway (May 24, 2009)

Something bitter is needed for me to even finish a cheese souffle.  Beer or wine for sure.  A bowl of (or salad containing) craisins and toasted almonds can break up that richness and provide some crunch.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

foodie newbie said:


> What if your not a salad fan? What would you serve with a cheese souffle then?


Think of a cheese souffle as a cheese sandwich with a little milk, a cheese omelet, or perhaps "mac and cheese" made with whatever cheese(s) you're using for the souffle. What goes well with those will do just fine with the souffle. Don't make such a big deal out of it.

BDL


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

A solo roasted vegetable. Kohlrabi, asparagus, cauliflower, or Brussels sprouts. A solo grilled green. Kale, chard or collards.


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

Because cheese has own salty flavour naturally i think, that best to go with souffle is some crunching salad with apple or pear like people are saying . I would like some peanuts too with those ingredients.


----------



## el perro blanco (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple of years ago attended a 'Preparing for Advent' workshop where the cookery demo, and then lunch, was Blue Cheese Souffles which were double cooked. First in buttered & breadcrumbed tea cups in a waterbath and then once cooled, tipped out onto a baking tray and then 5-7 mins just beforte serving - ideal to prep in advance when you have company over Christmas. Catherine served these with crusty bread, some homemade chutneys and a fresh cucumber and courgette pickle.- medium sliced both and sprinkle with caster sugar, salt, ground pickling spice and rice wine vinegar. Leave for at least 1 hour, but overnight if you can. 

My husband likes his souffles served with baked beans!


----------



## jellydog (Jan 18, 2015)

I serve the souffle with a stewed whole tomato on top/next to it. And a salad with some crunchy nuts in it.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Poached Pear in red wine// A side of strawberries in framboise// a cluster of green grapes frosted// Grilled apple slices with apricot glaze


----------



## big john (Jul 28, 2015)

Melba Toast is wonderful and offered too little these days. Almost everyone loves it. With a cheese soufle you do 

need some texture. If the soufle was made with blue cheese a Cos Lettuce, Pear and Walnut salad, dressed with

a light fruit vinaigrette. Otherwise go crazy and serve with stewed apples and chocolate blancmange !


----------



## julia fan (Nov 18, 2015)

I make cheese soufflé every year for my son's birthday, per his request.  I serve it with ham and a roasted vegetable.  

A pear salad sounds perfect!  Thanks for the ideas!


----------

